# How many carriers do you own/need?



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

I am not even a momma yet, and I can already see myself going crazy wit carriers. There are so many types, and they are all so pretty, and I want one or more of each







. So I am trying to put this in perspective.

1) How many carriers (and what kinds) is the you could have used from newborn until you stopped wearing your child?

2) How many do [or have] you own[ed] (and what kinds)?

Thanks!


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

own? six, 2 pouches, 1 ringsling, 1 ergo, 1 stretchy wrap, 1 woven wrap, 1 rebozo
need?







ALL OF EM! well, i could probably have just 1 pouch...and the one i use the most is definitely the wrap, couldn't LIVE WITHOUT IT!


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

I have 2 now and DH has 2, though only uses one.

I am getting one more new one.

I have an over the sholder baby holder sling, padded. it was my first and only for a long time. DS is 18 months and i have no issues with HIM slinging him on my hip and him nurseing away .... but as my tummy is getting big that is causeing problems









I have a new MT -- only wore 4 or 5 times. i wear him on my back. once i tied him up in the front carry jsut to get him, the carrier and my bags out of a store and across a parking lot. it worked too. I really like it. I am excited to have it now. but it is not as soft as my sling, maybe it will get soft as it gets worn and wahed? not sure.

DH has a sling, not padded, he dosn't wear.

DH has a soft sided backpack... DS no longer seems comfy in -- too small??

for the new one i am going to get a Moby.

I did great with jsut the OTSBH untill he was 17 months old and my tummy started to grow.







He laided in it little, or sat uo with support of the sling. now he rides on my hip in the sling, at 14 month sis who is more expereinced in babywearing than i actually laided him down in a cradle hold in it to sleep.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dealic* 
I am not even a momma yet, and I can already see myself going crazy wit carriers. There are so many types, and they are all so pretty, and I want one or more of each







. So I am trying to put this in perspective.

1) How many carriers (and what kinds) is the you could have used from newborn until you stopped wearing your child?

2) How many do [or have] you own[ed] (and what kinds)?

Thanks!

If you visit TheBabywearer, there are some who have a carrier for each color scheme they wear and for every type of eventuality









My second baby I started with two wraps: a stretchy and a woven. I then bought a MT because it was so easy to tie with a floppy newborn. I then decided that the MT wasn't for us since dd only liked it for sleeping in and nothing else. She hated it because she wanted to be able to see everywhere and the MT's straps got in the way







. Sold it. I then expanded to short rebozo wraps because I wanted something that was fast and easy to both wrap and to do quick ins and outs.

Today, I own two long woven wraps: a wool Indio Didy and a Ulli Storch. One is for showing off and comfort. The other is my bulletproof work horse that can be dropped in the mud if necessary because it washes so beautifully.

I have a vintage Gypsy Mama stretch gauze for going to the beach and for when it's hotter then heck.

I have a tri-color Indio shortie for back and forths from the car to daycare.

I have a BaraBarn that goes in the diaper bag and can be used in any eventuality of front, hip or back carries.

I would like to get a MT again simply to use for when the mood strikes








but don't really have the funds.

So be careful, you might fall into the beautiful trap of needing a different carrier for every occasion and for different uses!


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and I want MAYBE a gypys Momma water wrapo for showering with a NB and a tot .... and the pool.

and maybe next summer -- for my 6+ month old one of the neapream (sp?) carriers that you se ein One Step Ahead for water stuff with my then 2.5 year old...........

not sure

but i want at least ONE water carrier for the new baby so i can swim and play int eh water with my son.

Aimee


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, I can see this becoming an expensive addiction.... That's what I was afraid of.

Do you find you end up using strollers at all? (I am wondering if I can use this as leverage "Well, honey, we won't need to buy a stroller") Or will I still need a stroller, for when baby is older, and heavier?


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

We do NOT even have a stroller.

We got a stroller / carseat combo for shower -- the storller is at my folks, 7 hours drive time. They have sidewalks and so on.... we do not.

DS will use it some there, but only if you keep moving and interacting.

now having a 2 year old and baby -- am i gonna wants one -- i bet i do -- but that doesn't matter if DS won't ride









I see kids sleep in the at malls and riding around fairs in them -- not my child.............

The only time i COULD even use one would be walking path, mall and target --- well the one we got was too heavy for me to lift in and out of car.

I jsut sling him -- to this day at 18 months.

if i sling him i can push a cart at target

no storller means no trouble going though racks at stores.

no sroller means less hassles at air ports and going in and out of fed building where dh works.....

but i also never carried him in teh car seat carrier either...... alwasy in the sling.

again not sure hwo i can going to handle HIM with the NB.....

but for him, as my first, or if he was going to be an ONLY -- NO stroller at all.

depends on where you live..... if we lived in town like my folks. we might have taken evening walks with him in it from tiny on -- and he might like it and be used to it......(kinda doubt it, he is a being held child)......

Quote:

Or will I still need a stroller, for when baby is older, and heavier?
That is a personal thing -- DS is not even 21 pounds at 18 months -- so while i think he is hevey now that i am preggo ........


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

I own a ridiculous number but I am a NINO leader so I need to have at least one of everything. I think most people should have a few; you have shoes for different situations, right? No Tevas at a wedding (oh oops, someone did show up to my wedding in Tevas







). No snow boots at the beach. No running in hiking boots.

If you want to pare it down to a minimum, I'd say a sling or pouch and a mei tai or a SCC. Perhaps an extra pouch or 3 tucked in strategic locations like the car or diaper bags for emergencies. You can get some good deals on pouches!


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

i forgot

i plan to get a 2nd OTSBH this time -- to keep one in house and one in car

now we are at a point where the sling lives in the car, i use it so rarely at home.

it is a pain to remember each time - with everything esel to remember







so we are getting a 2nd for the car......

A


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Mei Tai, wrap (Didy), sling.

I like my wrap best and have ordered another--and I will become one of those TBW women with a wrap to match my outfits









We also have a stroller which we got given. DD loves to sleep in the bassinet (she's a sprawler so it suits her well!). Not sure what will happen when she goes into the seat! But I live in a city and walk to all my errands; I couldn't carry her that long especially with packages. And when I was first learning to babywear I only had a Maya Wrap which just doesn't work for that length of time, especially since she detested having her head in the sling. (She adores the Didy because her body's all secure but she can swivel her head around and look at everything--almost as good as being held by me







)

The only problem I've ever had is that she likes facing out and I can't do that in a carrier. forget all the hip dysplasia and too much stimulation arguments--it just plain hurts.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

How's this for weird.

My kid is 14 years old, and I own

2 babyhawks
2 home made mei tais
1 Gypsy Mama wrap
1 pouch
1 ring sling.
1 Ergo

I actually own more than that, but I need to get rid of all the others because they are old and ugly and I won't use them.

I obviously don't wear my 14 yr old. Although I do wish I had owned them when she was a baby. I use them for my daycare babies. Carriers has made my job so much more enjoyable.

Everything I own, I have purchased used. (or I sewed it) I could live with one mei tai. I have a favorite reversable babyhawk. I could part with the other mei tais. But, I like my whole selection.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Um...well, I own far far far too many.

But each comes ion useful at different times...BUT i'd like to pare down sometime.

But honestly...all you really need is maybe 2 carriers...one really good, comfy carrier for back wears and doing housework/hikes/walks...etc...like a Patapum or an Ergo or even a Mei Tai.

And then one other *just to have* as a bit of a change...like a Mei Tai or an Onbuhimo or a Sling or a Wrap.

I just bought a Patapum...mostly for DH to use, but frankly...im loving it and forsee myself reaching for it more often than not. I *love* my onbuhimos but the Patapum takes comfort to a whole nother level!

We have a stroller...but its never left our bedroom and im trying to sell it...ds is 5months and weve never needed it! Oh he's also like 16lbs now...so he's def getting big fast!

Umm Ibi
p.s. about child getting heavier, etc etc...well, you could bw them until they are even 4! The SSC's like Toddler Patapum and Ergo are perfect for this and will support a child whos even 40lbs! (dept on what ur back will take)
We plan to BW as long as we can...should we ever need a stroller..it'll be a cheap, umbrella one...nothing fancy...we live in the city on the 3rd floor...anything bigger would be a MESS!


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh right! I should probably have multiples so I can have one in a diaper bag, one in (each) car.... hehehehe. Shawn's gonna love that!


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 

about child getting heavier, etc etc...well, you could bw them until they are even 4! The SSC's like Toddler Patapum and Ergo are perfect for this and will support a child whos even 40lbs! (dept on what ur back will take)
We plan to BW as long as we can...should we ever need a stroller..it'll be a cheap, umbrella one...nothing fancy...we live in the city on the 3rd floor...anything bigger would be a MESS!

Its not whether the carrier can handle them that worries me, its whether my back can... and carry all their stuff....


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

another thought on big and hevey -- i -- BEFORE PG -- carried my 4 yo newphew (who is as big as his 6 year old brother) on my hip with teh sing for added help ------ it worked great. Now i bought as tall and hevey as he is (big kid) i could have handled it now pregant, or if he'd been alssep....but it worked for us.

A


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Interesting. I guess parents end up needing to carry their older children anyways, and manage. Having a carrier tucked away would just (possibly) make it easier. And it would save lugging an empty stroller around in case they needed it.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aimee21972* 
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and I want MAYBE a gypys Momma water wrapo for showering with a NB and a tot .... and the pool.

and maybe next summer -- for my 6+ month old one of the neapream (sp?) carriers that you se ein One Step Ahead for water stuff with my then 2.5 year old...........

not sure

but i want at least ONE water carrier for the new baby so i can swim and play int eh water with my son.

Aimee

i just got a solarveil sling from this lady
http://stores.ebay.com/kimzkreations-baby-slings
it was affordable, i use in shower/pool and for regular use because it is so pretty.
tell her brigit sent ya!


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

stroller? i have one and i use it to hold all my carriers!







i don't like it, used it once and ended up carrying ds in arms while pushing it. unless you have a body issue that makes carrying baby unsafe, i personally think you can get away with never using one. i plan on not using one. dp wants to keep stroller just in case...i want to sell it!


----------



## CanBoo (Nov 17, 2006)

DD is 6 months old. We have 7 carrying devices.
What has worked for us so far: in order of appearance in our house








Need? Well not sure but, they all have their use, see details...

1) Ring sling. Never used it craddle hold, she hated, but tummy to tummy even when she was a NB. Still very useful for quick shopping trips in/out of car.

2) Stretchy wrap (cuddly). Tummy to tummy as well. She was in it a few hours a day I'd say from 3 to 8 weeks. Then she started to like throwing her head back although she could hold it and it scared me. Don't use it anymore, not enough support to my liking.
However, if I would have known about this one, http://www.babybuddha.ca/index.php, I would have used it instead of the cuddly.

3) Homemade woven wrap. Only used it when the stretchy was in the wash and she wanted to nap on me. Guess never really "needed" that one much.

4) Kozy. It solved the throwing the head back problem. Used it from about 8 weeks to 6 months. Very very handy item, although I have never managed to get a comfortable back carry with it, it is nice for the front and hip, and still my best carrier if I will need to nurse. DH used it occasionnally, but he still finds the straps "girly"







: .

5) Framed pack. DH does the carrying when hiking and he sweats too much when she is against him. He likes the frame pack. I don't use it.

6) Homemade Mesh pouch. Superuseful for the shower and the waterpark. Nice for nakey butt baby too. I find that her bum slides out of the ring sling if she doesn't have a diaper on, but the pouch being deeper works just fine. Also folds up so small as a "just in case" carrier in my purse.

7) Ergo. Allowed me to finally manage a comfortable back carry. And it is an everyday carrier that DH likes! He has not touched the stroller since the Ergo started living in out house.


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanBoo* 
1) Ring sling. Never used it craddle hold, she hated, but tummy to tummy even when she was a NB. Still very useful for quick shopping trips in/out of car.

*Babywearing Newbie Moment*
You cand do more than a cradle hold with a ring? Wow! I had put it aside, thinking I would go with something more versatile. Well add that to my list. Off to research ring slings. Shawn will be happy, because he likes them.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

sling...............

cradle hold

front faceing out -- baby taylor sit (when able to hold head) ( a fav of ours)

hip wearing -- 6 to 8 months on -- they do not have to hold on if you pull sligh up to sholders, of when they can sling can go under arms

cradle hold but sitting up looking around vs laying in the sling to sleep or nurse......

i have seen -- buts can't do -- the sling used to support an older child on the back.......once a child can hold on.....

I am sure there are others

these are the ones we used, or have seen IRL


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Is a ring sling a hands free kinda thing?


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

yep (depends on the hold sometimes, i have had to removie him, and re-place himt o get it right







i still have to do that at 18 months)










even at 18 months and active i can still go hands free -- though if i HAVE free hand i put it on him

when he was littel -- he would stay in it if i sat down, so i'd sit though church, or type or eat or whatever...................now he will only stay in it if we are up and going, not sitting


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

http://www.slingbaby.com/fabrics.htm


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I have owned a LOT of carriers.







It's a hobby, not just a practical thing. Hey, at least I'm not collecting Hummel figurines or Barbies... (don't







: me if you collect these!) I sell off the ones that I don't like or don't work for me, so I figure I'm performing a public service by letting them out into the world for another mama to try.

I console myself (or is that rationalize like crazy) with the fact that a) even the most expensive carrier is not priced any higher than a mid-range decent stroller, and b) there are people out there who collect strollers like some people collect slings!







Now how's THAT for an expensive hobby!

If I had to pare down to what I consider a basic collection, I'd probably want one of each of the major types: pouch, ring sling, soft structured carrier, mei tai, and wrap. Except I'd probably sub-divide wraps further and want one stretchy wrap, one hybrid wrap, and one woven wrap. Even though I'm not a wrap fanatic.







:

But if you threatened me with something incredibly painful and made me choose JUST ONE.....well, I think my brain would seize up but it would probably be a mei tai.

On strollers....I think it totally depends on where you live and what you use them for. I found the snap n go carseat holder a complete waste because my kids hated the bucket seat. OTOH, I love love love my walking stroller (a Mountain Buggy Urban Single) because it enabled me to get a lot of aerobic exercise and lose a lot of weight that just wouldn't have been possible babywearing. Yes, babywearing is exercise, but you can't walk really really fast very well while carrying a child IME. I also love my only other stroller, a Maclaren Volo, which is awesome for ease and portability -- I've used it a lot to push my sling collection into NINO meetings, schlep all the gear from the car to the playground/waterpark/pool, put the carseat and carry on luggage in in the airport, and every now and then actually push a child in too.







Seriously, I don't use my strollers every day -- far from it -- but when I have used them, they've been awesome.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

over the course of time, having two kids, i've had a *lot* of different carriers. but i tend to get rid of what we're not using/what's not working for us and try something else (or make something else).

things that have always been in my stash are a lightweight cotton batik ring sling that i made myself, and some manner of MT (smaller bodied when they were littler, larger bodied as they got older). i've also had a couple of different stretchy wraps, a couple of gauze wraps and woven wraps (one of each that ended up as ring slings), a couple of pouches, and a couple of SSC's.

they all serve different functions - some are super quick to put on which make them great for running into the store or something, and those are usually also pretty small and pack along nicely in a diaper bag or the the car "just in case." others take a bit longer to put on, but offer more support and are better for wearing the baby for longer periods of time. and a lot of it is personal preference. i never met a woven wrap that i totally loved - they were nice, but i just always grabbed for the MT's and SSC's for some reason. others love their wraps and don't grab for anything else. so to some extent you just have to try different things and see what works best for you. and sometimes that's going to change based on the age/size of your baby and how/when you babywear the most... which you won't know till the baby comes of course.

so i'd say get a few "staples" and then buy, sell, trade till you find what you love


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

SSC's

????????????????????????????


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

I have two ring slings, two wraps, and a pouch. I need them all, lol. Only the wraps overlap in usage--but one is a fun print, and the other is classic espresso--so obviously I need them both!









The 2 ring slings are different in fabric and dimension, so they work better for different holds. I use both daily.

BUT--all 5 carriers were homemade. My mom made one ring sling ($10), another was a hand-me-down, but probably also about $10, I made the pouch ($5), and I made both wraps ($15 and $18....but I got 2 of each for that price! I am gifting one of each to a friend). So.....that is less than $60. Not bad!


----------



## kuhlmom (Sep 23, 2005)

Listed in the order of most to least/never used...

I have a Hotsling pouch, an Eden Mei Tai, several homemade wraps, several homemade pouches, numerous ring slings including an Over the Shoulder Baby Holder and homemade ones, a Kelty Kangaroo, & a dusty Baby Bjorn.

I'm currently looking for a great "back carry" carrier.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I only need my Maya sling and now my new Babyhawk mei tei. I still have one of the Hotslings too but dont use it much.

I have owned (and sold most of):

2 Over the Shoulder Baby Holder (horrible, my intro to babywearing)
An adjustable fleece pouch (great but hot)
a hug-a-bub (way too stretchy)
3 hotslings (I am not good with pouches)
2 maya wrap slings (I loved one and wanted it with a longer tail so got another)
a mei tei baby mei tei (loved it till I got my babyhawk!)
a babyhawk mei tei (AWESOME)
a baby bjorn (eh...its ok)
a snugli (like wrestling an octopus)


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

SSC = soft structured carrier (like Ergo, Patapum, bEco, Yamo, etc.)


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

Right now I own a hotsling, maya wrap, ergo and 2 GSW wraps. I use them all every day. Just on Fri I used 3 different carriers in one day.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

I have got 2 peanut shells (1 microfleece, 1 cotton); 1 hotslings pool pouch; and 1 babyhawk. I use my cotton peanut shell a lot at home and my hotsling all the time for quickie trips into stores (we live in Las Vegas so I like the coolness and sun protection of the solarveil even when not in water!) I love my babyhawk but I only use it for longer trips when he'll be in the carrier longer.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

How many do you need? Well that depends..... I know mamas who have used just one ring sling for all their children and were happy with that. I know a lot more mamas who used two or three different carriers and were happy with that. I think it all depends on what babywearing is to you. I have a lot of different carriers, ring slings, pouches, MTs, wraps. Some of which are kept around for the sole purpose of loaning out. My favorites are well used and are now awaiting use with this baby


----------



## yogagal (Mar 29, 2007)

We have a bunch!
(1) Padded ring sling (SlingEzee or something like that): We have two. Great when he was a newborn for crade hold and snuggling up--cozy and adjustable. Put blankets over during the winter. DH got one too and it was wonderful for their bonding, taking the tiny baby on walks (we had a premie). We still use on occasion--DS on hip or facing out (he's 7 months old now and about 18 lbs)
(2) Lucky Baby pouch (unpadded and not adjustable but reversible and fit to your size): I get a TON of compliments on this everywhere I go. It's very thin and can be rolled up very easily, tossed into a purse or diaper bag, takes up almost no room. The fabrics are really nice and fashionable if you want to wear it while dressed up or to somewhere sort of nice. I find that for wearing for long periods of time, though, it's not always as comfortable as the models that have padding for your shoulder. Then again, it it were more padded, it wouldn't be so compact... Ah, the tradeoffs. I popped DS in this yesterday for a trip to the post office, shopping, etc. Was fine. Oh, and a lifesaver for keeping hands free in between the car and wherever you're going! Mostly wear DS facing out, but occasionally still put him in crade when fussy/tired, etc., and sometimes he'll even fall asleep that way.
(3) Baby Bjorn Active: We inherited the non-active one from someone, and it pulled on our shoulders. The active one has more padding. I know a lot of people don't like this, but we've found it to be useful on occasion. We definitely use it.
(4) Baby Backpack (Kelty): Now that DS is older, active, and wanting to touch everything, this is a LIFESAVER! We wear this on walks, while working in the kitchen (if he's in the sling, he tries to lean forward and grab the knife, etc), gardening, etc. Is much easier on our backs, shoulders, etc, than any of the others. It's become our go-to carrier nowadays, but like I said for short trips where I need to conserve space or it's not sporty, the pouch is best for us.

I've heard great things about the Ergo, but it's a bit out of our price range. Then again, adding up how much we spent on everything else, we could've bought that one easily!

The wonderful world of baby-wearing is vast and fabulous! I'd recommend borrowing, trying out, getting second hand, etc. to see what feels comfortable for you.

I caution one thing though--if you buy new and decide to return something, send it back RIGHT AWAY or very soon. We bought a Hotsling that didn't work for us and because of the hectic nature of having a new baby, forgot to send it back within the 30 day or so return policy, and got stuck with it and ended up selling it on ebay for a loss.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## yogagal (Mar 29, 2007)

We do have two strollers in addition to our slings/backpack, etc--one lightweight Maclaren (Triumph) for out-on-the-town, and a Baby Jogger for walking in our old, bumpy sidewalk neighborhood. We've definitely found uses for those (DS will nap in the jogger, and it's good for nice, long neighborhood walks to the store, about 1.5 miles each way--and the basket in the jogger doubles as a grocery holder--handy!), but really not until he was at least 6 months old, and we still use the backpack more than either stroller. The funny thing is, we bring along my lightweight pouch sling (the one you can roll up) just in case DS is "done" being in the stroller--and he always fusses when we first get him in there. Then again, he kind of fusses when we first put him in anything (carseat, sling, packpack... I don't think he likes being confined).

Oh, two more notes (I could go on and on as you can see!). First, when he was a newborn, putting him in the sling meant he was going to go to sleep immediately! I was sort of worried, because I didn't want him to ALWAYS sleep when he was in the sling. I was always afraid it would translate to poor nighttime sleep, but it never did. Second, there were times when I looked at those moms with the travel system strollers--popping baby's carseat right in--longingly, but now that I'm on the other side, I'm glad I carried my baby instead of transferring him from plastic carrier to plastic carrier without having to touch him! And, those travel system things are so bulky and heavy.

Oh, and one more thing, the slings and things are the BEST for traveling. We took several car and plane trips, and I was never sorry that I didn't have a bulky stroller to cart around! Popping baby in a nice soft carrier was the greatest (DH particularly likes the Bjorn and they never made us take baby out--oh, maybe once--at airport security).

Okay, I'm done now!


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 20, 2007)

I have-

A Toddlerhawk
A Kozy
An Ellaroo Mei Hip
and a Yamo on the way

I previously owned a Baby Bjorn and a New Native Pouch.


----------



## yogagal (Mar 29, 2007)

Delete


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

ummm that is 2 way different questions not sure how many you would really need now to the want







you will find very fast what works for you and your dc at each age/weight
this is what i have right now
3 structure carriers im sure it is the very first snuggie love it for the first month with my ds when it was cool out but not yet freezing, just a regular simple snuggie, one that has a X cross stype straps carrier
1 h2h sling, 1 padded ring sling, 1 unpadded ring sling long in lengh 8f very handy to have a blanket attached








1- 6m fabric for wraps, 1- 4m for wraps, 2- 2m for wraps and knot slings/pouch, 2 scarfs for knot slings/pouch, and last but not least is a mei tai made last night out of one of my fabrics for a wrap.


----------



## mama_bee (Jun 3, 2006)

need? probably one. if i had one good, versatile wrap, i'd be set. i own a lot, though. i have a few pouches, a ring sling, several asian-style carriers, a few SSCs and many wraps. i find that i use each in very different scenarios. the only thing i didn't like with my newborn was a podegi. everything else was fair game! i wear a toddler and a 5 month old so i need versatility.


----------



## Ms Ladybug (Dec 29, 2004)

Let's see, I have:

1. ring sling that I bought on ebay for my dd. She didn't like it and neither did I.
2. I have a baby bjorn (whatever the knock-off is). That was my first babywearing experience, and lasted until dd was 4 mos.

Then, I had ds and got serious...
3. a wrap. By mamamadeproducts. LOVE IT!
4. a Hotsling.
5. a Babyhawk
6. thrift store wrap

I think for the newborn stage, I couldn't live without my wrap.
For the older infant stage (9+mos), I couldn't live without my Babyhawk.
The hotsling was good for quick trips, but dh washed it and dryed it in the dryer, now I can't use it. I think ds is too old anyway.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I started with a pouch (homemade) and an Ergo and considered that to be enough, until 2 things happened:

1. DS peed on both of them within the same day, so they were in the wash at the same time and I had to take him out on our walk in just my arms, and

2. I found that I really, really wanted to wear him on my back before he would be ready for that in the Ergo.

So I have a mei tai on order.

In a pinch, you can always make a makeshift sling out of a twin sheet by tying a knot strategically.


----------



## Henna20 (Mar 12, 2007)

a home made mei tai?? where did you get a pattern to make it? i would love to make one


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

I have - 2 Mei tai's (one for loaning because I find it versatile and easy to use for those new to bwing) We bought it because my dh wasn't comfortable with the thought of a sling.... now he doesn't use the mt he uses the sling!

1 ring sling - the only time we use cradle is when we nurse or are asleep. Tummy to tummy, hip and back carriers. This is the workhorse carrier in our house. It's so easy to use, easy for my husband to get her in and out, easy to go from hip to nurse for me....

1 homemade gauze wrap. This is *my* favorite carrier we have. I am still new to using it, so it doesn't get as much use as I would like. We can do a popable front carry but I love the back carry. It is completely adjustable, no pressure points ever, and dd loves it. It's pretty, and did I mention completely adjustable?









I suggest starting with a ring sling and upgrading to a woven wrap later on if you are new or uncomfortable with baby wearing. If you feel fine learning on the curve, I say get a stretchy wrap for a newborn and a woven wrap for toddlerhood. If you can only have *ONE* carrier - I suggest a woven wrap. It's a bit of a learning curve, but it is the MOST VERSATILE CARRIER EVER!

(yes I love my wrap!)

ETA:
About strollers - I love our stroller - combi city savy - love love love it. And dd has only been in it once. Today. I got a bit weirded out at being the weird one at the mall (it's like where strollers go when they die - everyone had a stroller.) I had to try my stroller out. Personally, right now, I don't like strollers as much as I like baby wearing. I hope that once she gets bigger I get more use out of my stroller.... I'm waiting to see.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
In a pinch, you can always make a makeshift sling out of a twin sheet by tying a knot strategically.
















yep dont that works well







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henna20* 
a home made mei tai?? where did you get a pattern to make it? i would love to make one

i wanted to make one never touched one or seen just in pics i looked at this site's pic and winged it worked out well thanks to my moms well teaching of sewing without a pattern or instructions
http://www.wearyourbaby.org/Default.aspx?tabid=118
this is a pic of it done took me no time to make it http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=692355


----------



## J's Mama (Apr 14, 2007)

All I've had since J was born is the OTSBH ( a ring sling). He's 1 now and it's still all I use. I wear him on my hip and it's great. They are fairly versatile.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Actually, I know one mom at the mosque who has 1 sling-a pretty cream colored Maya Wrap RS and her daughter is now alittle over 1 and thats all she has and uses it continuously...

Maybe im weird...I like variety.

Umm Ibi


----------



## momma_andi (Sep 12, 2005)

Let's see...
I have 2 pouches, a ring sling, a SSC/ buckle tai and 2 mei tais all made by me. but I do make them to sell...so it is hard not to make myself some...
then I have a Freehand mei tai and an Angelpack mei tai. I did have a Beco, but I wasn't a big fan.
I am addicted to TBW fsot.
I don't like wraps, which is good...or i'd probably be broke.


----------



## mere2hayden (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dealic* 
Do you find you end up using strollers at all? (I am wondering if I can use this as leverage "Well, honey, we won't need to buy a stroller") Or will I still need a stroller, for when baby is older, and heavier?

No. Actually, I wear my three year old quite often in my MTC. It is fantastic and even though he is over 30 lbs. I barely even feel him.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Need? Two... my ergo and ringsling (sleepingbaby.net)... ringsling for quick trips and getting baby to sleep, ergo for back breaking trips.. really makes it easier.

Had? Several ringslings, wraps, abc's, pouches ... wraps and pouches aren't for me. I just found the ergo to be easier than abc's so they went out... although they are just as comfy. Love Jan Andreas's shoulder design and sewing.


----------



## purplefrog (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dealic* 
*Babywearing Newbie Moment*
You cand do more than a cradle hold with a ring? Wow! I had put it aside, thinking I would go with something more versatile. Well add that to my list. Off to research ring slings. Shawn will be happy, because he likes them.

Ring slings are very versatile. You can do cradle carry, upright or tummy-to-tummy, kangaroo carry (facing forwards), hip carry, back carry, breastfeeding positions. Plus you can always adjust them to fit perfectly even as your baby grows.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I have a Karma Baby pouch, a Cuddlywrap, and a mama-made mei tai.


----------



## akemi (Jun 9, 2005)

1) Didymos wrap - LOVE this sling, in fact when we lost it *horror* we replaced it with the exact same one (sz 6 Jakob)

2) Hotsling - This is great to throw into the diaper bag for a just in case sling.DD napped in it all the time as an infant, and now we use it at 19mo with the hip carry.

3) Heart2Heart padded ring sling - I used this maybe 3 times







It was a gift from a friend, but I was never a fan of the padding.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

I have 3 wraps,2 structured carriers, 3 MTs, 2 onbus, 3 pouches, 1 rs and a stretchy nb wrap that isn't in use. I love, need and use them all!


----------



## bohemama (Jan 29, 2005)

I have 1 ring sling, 1 wrap (GM-BBS), a babyhawk mt, and I had a hotsling that was stolen a couple of weeks ago. I'm going to replace the hotsling with another pouch but probably from a wahmama I know that makes pouches. I use all of them except for the ring sling which I have loaned out. Oh yeah! I forgot, I have a solarveil hotsling. I haven't even used that one yet.


----------



## ~Kristina~ (Mar 11, 2006)

I've already gone nuts. I had a BH MT that I use with my 2 year old. But I've also picked up these:

Maya Wrap RS
Beco
Solarveil Sling
Hotsling
Sugarpeas Sling
Urban Baby Sling
Ellaroo Wrap
Moby Wrap

I've gone a little crazy.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

From my dd's babyhood til now (she is 3.5) I have owned:

- ring sling (fabulous for early-mid infancy)
- wrap (for once she got bigger)
- pouch (still use this, quick in/out, easy shifting from hip to back)
- Ergo (not getting much use unfortunately)
- mei tei (made by a local mama, a fabulous carrier, this has usurped the Ergo's position)


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

We've owned 4. I'd say we needed all of them because we bought them at different times depending on our needs (like finding something to carry a 30 lb one year old in!)

We've had a pouch, a ring sling (which I loved but DH would never used. But I gave it away when DS got heavier b/c my shoulder couldn't take it!), a Snuggli (which DH loved, I would have prefered a mei tai but DH liked the Snuggli brand because the buckles were easy to use), and a hip carrier which is what we use now because DS outgrew the Snuggli leg holes and anyway it's easier to carry him on the hip.

ETA we have used a stroller when our first DS didn't like to be in the carrier but was too young for long walks. But we haven't used it in over a year. Actually it got destroyed in a car wreck and we never replaced it.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I have well... let's just say alot LOL But, if I think 2 would be plenty







I'd want a ring sling and a mei tai if I were to narrow it down


----------



## girljen (Jun 3, 2007)

I have two: a ring sling and a Mei Tai. I could probably do fine with just the Mei Tai, since DD doesn't like the sling very much.


----------



## ChinaDoll (Jul 27, 2003)

I have:

A snugli newborn sling (not the front carrier)

A Kissasling with a padded shoulder

A Maya Wrap

A mesh watersling by TaylorMadeTreasures

A batik ringsling by TaylorMadeTreasures

An Ergo


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your breakdowns. So far on my wishlist is:

1 Ring sling (unpadded)
1 Mei Tai
1 Woven wrap

I think I can convince Shawn I need 3. That should cover all ages/positions, right?


----------



## moneeleann (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, I admit, I guess I am one of *those* TBW mamas. I am also addicted to FSOT.

Anyhow...

I have four Vatanai wraps, all in size 5m (I justify more than one because I am super busy, and if they get dirty, I can't always wash immediately) These are nice for hot weather as they are very thin, but still supportive.

I have one BBslen wrap, size 5.4 (I think). A little thicker than Vatanai, but still nice. How much weight can it hold??? My 15 year olds boyfriend but her in a back carry in this wrap the other day for fun. So, 100 pounds?

I have one gypsymama wrap, 5.5 yards for really hot weather.

I have multiple pouches. I started as pouch wearer, then learned of other carriers. I don't use pouches at all anymore, but they are heck to resell, no one else uses them either!

I have three ring slings, one solarveil, one silk, and one made from a woven wrap.

I have 5 mei tais, one babyhawk, one sachi, one meitaibaby, and two freehands. Why so many? They all truly fit differently and wear differently. For example, my babyhawk is the most comfoe for back carries. My freehand is most comfortable for front. The sachi has denim straps, and is super easy to wash, so i use it to garden in, etc. The Meitaibaby was my first, so I am sentimental.

I also have an ultimate baby wrap, but i never used it, as it was too stretchy for dd.

I DO own a stroller, and use it often, to carry my packages at the mall.







I am also taking it camping tomorrow, so I can lug all my camping equipment from the car to the campsite. DD doesn't sit in the stoller though, she likes being nearer to me.

Leann


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

we have 2 pouches (one for me, one for my husband... although i wear it sometimes too!), a babytrekker, a bapu, and a ringsling. we use them all all the itme - each has its plusses, some situations call for one, some for another.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a Mei Tai and a Maya Wrap. I've had the Maya since she was 2 weeks old, and the Mei Tai since she was 5 months (she was in a Maya at about 3 weeks, though, by the way). I still use both, and wouldn't give either up because they serve very different purposes.

For my 2 YO, the Mei Tai is good for back carrying when I need to walk more and do more and be more grownup functional. The Maya at this point serves two purposes: 1) I use it when I carry her on my hip to allow me one free hand. I find that I can do a medium-length grocery trip like this, and it's good snuggle time. 2) If she's totally wigging out wanting to walk and it's a really unsafe place like Home Depot, I'll put it around her torso and (gasp--don't flame me!) use it almost like one of those "leashes."


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kuhlmom* 
I have a Hotsling pouch, an Eden Mei Tai ...

I'm currently looking for a great "back carry" carrier.

Why can't you use your Mei Tai for "back carry?" I use mine for that all the time and it works great.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

umm... I have three mai-tais (kozy, MOM tai, and a momma made..) two slings (Moby and BBB), and one pouch (karma baby)... and umm.. I love them all. Though I think I'm going to send the momma made mai tai to a friend who just had a baby







Honestly though, they're all very different and wonderful. I love them all! Do I REALLY need them all? No not really. one maitai and a pouch would probably be sufficent.... but... wel... I just like them all!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I have 2 woven wraps that are 5m, one stretchy that's 5m and one gauze that is 3m-all homemade. I would really like to splurge for a "proper" wrap! I have a ring sling that is my work horse, but I wish it was unpadded, a babytrekker that I no longer use and an Ergo.
I also have a stroller and I use it too! My toddler loves the stroller







.
A


----------



## kht2006 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have
an ERGO, use it all the time for front and back carries. I'm looking for another SSC that is narrower through the body
an Ellaroo mei hip.. I can't find the love.
A maya wrap RS I like this for hip carries, but it is too hot.
A WAHM made Mei Tai I don't care for it the straps stretch and it has to be retied frequently. I'm looking for another MT
A sybela wrap..I just don't get it...I think I need a floppier/stretchier wrap to figure it out
Nojo Padded RS. This is great for short periods of time
WAHM mesh water RS this is great. I use it in and out of the water
DH has
A Baby Bjorn
A Baby Trekker (fabulous Goodwill find $2.00)
I am still on a quest for the perfect carrier.
I really need to find a NINO group


----------

